# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Τίποτα δεν βοηθά!!!

## koritsi83

Τι SSRI , SNRI, MAOI, δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο συναίσθημα!!
τίποτα δεν βοήθησε

----------


## deleted_member16022018

Τι εννοείς? Τι δεν βοήθησε?

----------


## Macgyver

> Τι SSRI , SNRI, MAOI, δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο συναίσθημα!!
> τίποτα δεν βοήθησε


Μια απ τα ιδια , ολα ταχω παρει , προκοπη δεν ειδα ......... οτι καταφερνω μονο ιδιαις δυναμεις , που δεν καταφερνω και πολλα ..... τωρα τοχω ριξει στις βιταμινες /συμπληρωματα / διατροφη ....... με το ζορισμα να κανω πραματα δεν καταφερνω και πολλα .... δεν μπορω να ζοριζομαι συνεχως .....

----------


## Xfactor

> Τι SSRI , SNRI, MAOI, δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο συναίσθημα!!
> τίποτα δεν βοήθησε


τι πρόβλημα εχεις αν θες μιλα λιγο γι αυτό..ισως ακουσεις καμια καλη ιδεα

----------


## koritsi83

> Μια απ τα ιδια , ολα ταχω παρει , προκοπη δεν ειδα ......... οτι καταφερνω μονο ιδιαις δυναμεις , που δεν καταφερνω και πολλα ..... τωρα τοχω ριξει στις βιταμινες /συμπληρωματα / διατροφη ....... με το ζορισμα να κανω πραματα δεν καταφερνω και πολλα .... δεν μπορω να ζοριζομαι συνεχως .....


Δεν έχει νόημα η ζωή μου.. Δεν μπορώ πλέον να το αντέξω

Ελπίζω να πεθάνω..

----------


## andreas86

Βλεπω το θεμα σου το δημοσιευσες στην κατηγορια Κοινωνικο Αγχος-Φοβια, θελεις να μας εξηγησεις κατι παραπανω, γιατι και εγω ανηκω σε αυτη την ενοτητα και θα με διεφερε να μαθω ακριβως το προβλημα σου που σε οδηγησε στο να παρεις ολα αυτα που λες τα οποια δεν σε εχουν βοηθησει!!

----------


## Xfactor

> Δεν έχει νόημα η ζωή μου.. Δεν μπορώ πλέον να το αντέξω
> 
> Ελπίζω να πεθάνω..


πες μας το πρόβλημα σου ισως να μπορει καποιος να σε βοηθησει
και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν πρεπει να πεθανεις...οκ σε καταλαβαίνω εισαι καπως χαλια αλλα αλαζει αυτο

----------


## xristoforos28

> Τι SSRI , SNRI, MAOI, δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο συναίσθημα!!
> τίποτα δεν βοήθησε


Τι εχεις? Αντιψυχωσικα πηρες? 

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν έχει νόημα η ζωή μου.. Δεν μπορώ πλέον να το αντέξω
> 
> Ελπίζω να πεθάνω..



Ειναι βασανιστικο , το ξερω , αλλα μπορει να βελτιωθει η κατασταση , μην χανεις την ελπιδα σου ........ το 11-12-13-14 , ημουν μαυρο χαλι , δεν εβγαινα απο το σπιτι μου παρα μονο για τροφιμα , ολο στο κρεββατι την εβγαζα , απο το 14 τελος και μετα εχω παρει την πανω βολτα , αφου καταλαβα οτι η κτθλψη δεν ειναι ανικητη , πιστεψε το , δεν το λεω για παρηγορια ..............δεν λεω οτι τωρα ειμαι περιφημα , αλλα βγαινω βολτιτσες , λειτουργω τσπαντων ......... και δεν οφειλεται στα αντικαταθλιπτικα , αλλα ξα τροπο σκεψης ........ και αλλαξε κι η διαθεση μου ......... εχω μια επαφη με ανθρωπους , που πριν δεν ειχα καθολου ......... πολυ σημαντικη η επαφη με ανθρωπους ........ και βλεπω οτι τις μερες που εχω αναγκαστικα με κατι ναπασχοληθω , ( δεν εργαζομαι ) ξεχνιεμαι ........ 
θα ερθει η ωρα που θα παρεις την πανω βολτα .......... μην απελπιζεσαι , αυτο κανει χειροτερη την κτθλψη .......

----------


## koritsi83

> Ειναι βασανιστικο , το ξερω , αλλα μπορει να βελτιωθει η κατασταση , μην χανεις την ελπιδα σου ........ το 11-12-13-14 , ημουν μαυρο χαλι , δεν εβγαινα απο το σπιτι μου παρα μονο για τροφιμα , ολο στο κρεββατι την εβγαζα , απο το 14 τελος και μετα εχω παρει την πανω βολτα , αφου καταλαβα οτι η κτθλψη δεν ειναι ανικητη , πιστεψε το , δεν το λεω για παρηγορια ..............δεν λεω οτι τωρα ειμαι περιφημα , αλλα βγαινω βολτιτσες , λειτουργω τσπαντων ......... και δεν οφειλεται στα αντικαταθλιπτικα , αλλα ξα τροπο σκεψης ........ και αλλαξε κι η διαθεση μου ......... εχω μια επαφη με ανθρωπους , που πριν δεν ειχα καθολου ......... πολυ σημαντικη η επαφη με ανθρωπους ........ και βλεπω οτι τις μερες που εχω αναγκαστικα με κατι ναπασχοληθω , ( δεν εργαζομαι ) ξεχνιεμαι ........ 
> θα ερθει η ωρα που θα παρεις την πανω βολτα .......... μην απελπιζεσαι , αυτο κανει χειροτερη την κτθλψη .......


Φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα συμβεί ποτέ

----------


## Macgyver

> Φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα συμβεί ποτέ



Κι εγω αυτο φοβομουνα , να που εγινε ομως .......... ειναι πολυ φυσιολογικο να φοβασαι οτι δεν θα συμβει ποτε , ειναι συμπτωμα της κτθλψης να εισαι πεσσιμιστρια ........ με ειχα ξεγραμμενο οταν ημουν στο ζενιθ της κτθλψης ..... παρακαλουσα ναρθει μια ασθενεια να ξεμπερδευουμε .........

----------


## masterridley

το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και γω. Όποιο φάρμακο και να πάρω, δεν αλλάζει αυτό που περνάω καθημερινά.

Οκτώ ώρες κάθε μέρα στο ίδιο γραφείο με άλλους 4 ανθρώπους. Το λες και κόλαση για έναν κοινωνιοφοβικό.

Νομίζω ότι η ώρα της παραίτησης είναι κοντά.

----------


## koritsi83

> Τι εχεις? Αντιψυχωσικα πηρες? 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Τα παντα!!!!!!!!

----------


## koritsi83

> Κι εγω αυτο φοβομουνα , να που εγινε ομως .......... ειναι πολυ φυσιολογικο να φοβασαι οτι δεν θα συμβει ποτε , ειναι συμπτωμα της κτθλψης να εισαι πεσσιμιστρια ........ με ειχα ξεγραμμενο οταν ημουν στο ζενιθ της κτθλψης ..... παρακαλουσα ναρθει μια ασθενεια να ξεμπερδευουμε .........


Έχει καταστρέψει τη ζωή μου!!
πόσο περισσότερο μπορεί κάποιος να antekdi?

----------


## xristoforos28

> Τα παντα!!!!!!!!


Σαν εμενα κ εσυ εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα και τωρα παιρνω σεροκουελ στα 150 mg αλλα θα το κοψω..δεν βοηθαει τπτ..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Macgyver

> Έχει καταστρέψει τη ζωή μου!!
> πόσο περισσότερο μπορεί κάποιος να antekdi?



Εχει απολυτο δικιο , αυτη η ασθενεια μπορει να σε φερει στα ορια της αντοχης σου , κατανοητοτατον , αλλα προκειμενου να διαιωνιζεις την κατασταση , ( ξεχνα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα , δεν κανουν τιποτα , παραμονο στην αρχη ) δοκιμασε εναλλακτικες θεραπειες, οπως καταλληλη διατροφη , μπορεις να τη βρεις στο γκουγκλ ) , και αλλαγη τροπου σκεψης , οσο μπορεις βεβαια ..........και επαφη με φιλους , για να ξεχνιεσαι ....... μικρους στοχους , οτι ναναι στοχους , σωματικη κοπωση , δλδ περπατημα , φανταζομαι οτι δεν εχεις ορεξη για γυμναστικες ....... αν και εναι το καλυτερο γιατρικο .......

----------


## koritsi83

> Εχει απολυτο δικιο , αυτη η ασθενεια μπορει να σε φερει στα ορια της αντοχης σου , κατανοητοτατον , αλλα προκειμενου να διαιωνιζεις την κατασταση , ( ξεχνα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα , δεν κανουν τιποτα , παραμονο στην αρχη ) δοκιμασε εναλλακτικες θεραπειες, οπως καταλληλη διατροφη , μπορεις να τη βρεις στο γκουγκλ ) , και αλλαγη τροπου σκεψης , οσο μπορεις βεβαια ..........και επαφη με φιλους , για να ξεχνιεσαι ....... μικρους στοχους , οτι ναναι στοχους , σωματικη κοπωση , δλδ περπατημα , φανταζομαι οτι δεν εχεις ορεξη για γυμναστικες ....... αν και εναι το καλυτερο γιατρικο .......


Ελπίζω..... κάτι na αλλάξει σύντομα..


πολύ κουραστικό

----------


## stefamw

Παλευω και γω με την κοινωνικη φοβια απο τοτε που με θυμαμαι, δεν εχω βρει τιποτα να βοηθαει. Οσον αφορα την υγεινη και καταλληλη διατροφη που αναφερθηκε, δεν βοηθαει σε κατι παρα να νιωθεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου, οτι κανεις κατι καλο για το σωμα σου και παραμενεις υγιης (σωματικα). Εχω κοψει γλυκα, αναψυκτικα δεν εχω ακουμπησει εδω και 7 χρονια, οτιδηποτε τυποποιημενο κομμενο, μπορουμε να πουμε οτι κανω Paleo diet, τιγκα στα αντιοξειδωτικα με οτι ειδους εξωτικη υπερτροφη υπαρχει. Στα ορια της νευρικης ορθορεξιας. Σε περιοδους σαβουροφαγιας που υπεπεσα δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα στην ψυχολογια ή στο αγχος.
Οι βενζοδιαζεπινες βοηθησαν στην εξαλειψη των συμπτωματων μου, αλλα το αγχος συνεχιζει στο μυαλο. Το αλκοολ βοηθαει αλλα ειναι οτι χειροτερο και δεν αποτελει θεραπεια. Μπορεις απλα να καταληξεις αλκοολικος και να καταστρεψεις εν τελη το ηπαρ σου και τη ζωη σου.
Πηγα γυμναστηριο, κανω τζογιγκ, βοηθαει για κανα μισαωρο μετα την ασκηση. Το αγχος ειναι εκει και σε περιμενει μετα. Εχω κουραστει.

----------


## NATURALE75

Είμαι καινούργιος εδώ

Γενικά έχω θέματα με άγχος από μικρός.

δεν μου άρεσε ποτε μου να σηκώνομαι να λέω μάθημα. Κοκκίνιζα πολύ.

έως τώρα ακόμα κοκκινίζω και με γυναίκες και με εργασία .

Τώρα όμως έχω γίνει manager και χρειάζεται να είμαι social πολύ και να κάνω presentations.

δεν αντέχω και θέλω να φύγω.

Παίρνω κάποιο φάρμακο για ηρεμία το Entact .

αλλα και να φύγω από την εργασία το θέμα δεν λύνεται.

τι προτείνεται? είμαι ο μονος με auto το θέμα?

----------


## Michalis333

> Τι SSRI , SNRI, MAOI, δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο συναίσθημα!!
> τίποτα δεν βοήθησε


Εχεις δοκιμάσει το anafranil κ γω δεν ειδα προκοπη με τα ssri και στραφηκα εκει

Εστάλη από ALE-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Michalis333

> το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και γω. Όποιο φάρμακο και να πάρω, δεν αλλάζει αυτό που περνάω καθημερινά.
> 
> Οκτώ ώρες κάθε μέρα στο ίδιο γραφείο με άλλους 4 ανθρώπους. Το λες και κόλαση για έναν κοινωνιοφοβικό.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι η ώρα της παραίτησης είναι κοντά.


Παιρνεις καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη;;

Εστάλη από ALE-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Nefeli28

Κορίτσι, τι αντιψυχωσικα πήρες;

----------


## Michalis333

> Κορίτσι, τι αντιψυχωσικα πήρες;


Νεφέλη πως παει ;;να σε ρωτήσω εσενα αντυψυχωτικα για το αγχος σε ειπαν οτι στα δινουν;;σε πρότεινε Μήπως κανείς το αναφρανιλ;;;

Εστάλη από ALE-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## MikeStam 3

to pairneis gia axgos file???

----------


## MikeStam 3

το παιρνεις για αγχος φιλε???

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Σαν εμενα κ εσυ εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα και τωρα παιρνω σεροκουελ στα 150 mg αλλα θα το κοψω..δεν βοηθαει τπτ..
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


φιλε για αγχος το παιρνεις???

----------

